# Regner Max/Condensation Tank.



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

_*I own a Regner Max with a Gas conversion. Want to make a condensate tank,What size copper/Brass would be a good choice for the tank.Any info would be welcome.Thank you.*_


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

My Otto was modified with a gunk collector made from a 1/2 inch copper pipe closer - the one with the rounded end like a dome. A brass pipe fits through the end and then thru the floor to let the gunk drip on the side of the rails. The open end, which is facing up, has a washer soldered in to close it, and the exhaust steam plus a new exhaust pipe are soldered in the hole in the washer. The new pipe goes up to the roof, but could go anywhere.

It's not critical that the soldered joints be steam tight, just mechanically robust. A whiff of leaking steam is very prototypical.


----------

